# SLP LT install questions



## TheEricHarris (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm about to pull the trigger and buy the SLP LTs w/cats and Magnaflow CB.

I've never done wrenching to this extent, so it's a little overwhelming. But a man has to start somewhere! 

RookWV's insall notes/pictures are VERY helpful and give me an idea what to expect. I have read where guys have installed the SLP LTs from the top and not having to drop the PS lines. I would assume I'll need to lower the steering rack and move the lines out of the way. 

I've also seen some guys say they have to jack the motor up......how does that work? Is there just a single bolt that comes off and jack the motor up by the oil pan?

Lastly, are there any other install HOW-TOS (like Rooks) for headers on our cars? I want to read as much info as possible before I tackle this project. I really think with the knowledge on these forums and starting the project on a Friday evening, I should be able to get this done in a weekend.

Thanks for putting up with some newb questions.

Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Click on these links, good luck.

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0607htp_2004_pontiac_gto_header_installation/index.html

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0603htp_2005_pontiac_gto_bolt_on_upgrades/


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

TheEricHarris said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger and buy the SLP LTs w/cats and Magnaflow CB.
> 
> I've never done wrenching to this extent, so it's a little overwhelming. But a man has to start somewhere!
> 
> ...


Did how did your install go?


----------

